# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  "Как обмануть лохотронщиков"

## Arkadiy

Вот такое письмо пришло сегодня через агент, вроде штука старая, но у нас её ещё не было:



> Привет !!! Прочтите это до конца и не пожалеете
> 
> Я хочу рассказать:
> 
> Как обмануть лохотронщиков
> 
> Как заработать деньги через  WebMoney 
> 
> Давайте все вместе лоханём их-ведь на том кошельке до Фига денег!!!
> ...


Вообщем это точно обман, на который могут напороться многие неграмотные пользователи.

Интересно, мошенники себе на хлеб с маслом таким образом заработают?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MedvedD

Скорее, на пиво с семечками.

----------


## Dr. Deimos

не, на пиво даже не хватит. только на семечки.

----------


## Shark

> Скорее, на пиво с семечками.


Или на место подальше от параши!

Мошенничество, ст. 159 УК РФ

----------


## Макcим

В каждой шутки есть доля шутки (c)
По логике автора письма можно поверить.

----------


## [email protected]

.. И мне вот пришло. С интересным постскриптумом :Wink: :




> Вы наверно не можете понять зачем я вам про это рассказала и рискую тем что кормушка может исчерпаться. Я вам отвечу, я боюсь брать столько денег, если нас будет много, то каждый может спать спокойно и наслаждаться стабильными деньгам. Так же, когда начнете зарабатывать, то не забывайте про меня. Вышлите мне на  кошелек R96********** сумму которую вам будет для меня не жалко.

----------


## RiC

Всё тот-же развод, в новой обёртке.




> *WebMoney Monitoring*
> 
> Их называют по разному: волшебные кошельки, инвестиционные кошельки, кошельки-webmoney, золотые кошельки. Мы же называем их invest-кошельками...


http:_//_monitor-wm_._com

----------


## fotorama

а мне такой развод пришол



> Привет
> нарыла в сети вот эту тему смотри внимательно это интернет казино
>  там сейчас идет рекламная акция типа за праздник
>  теперь можно нехило заработать
> у них там бабла немерено я уже там нормуль сделала
>  короче так там при зачислении на счет идет удвоение ты немного
>  играй а остальные снимай вот так и покругу гоняи их как я))
>  только переходи по моей реф ссылке)))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Вот такое письмо пришло сегодня через агент, вроде штука старая, но у нас её ещё не было:
> 
> 
> Вообщем это точно обман, на который могут напороться многие неграмотные пользователи.
> 
> Интересно, мошенники себе на хлеб с маслом таким образом заработают?


Однозначно обман, встречал текст этого письма года 2 назад причем практически один в один. Переодически текст воспроизводится, или фантазии не хватает или пытаются использовать вновь появившихся людей в интернете так сказать наверстать упущенное а точнее облапошить свежачек...




> а мне такой развод пришол
> 
> Привет
> нарыла в сети вот эту тему смотри внимательно это интернет казино
> там сейчас идет рекламная акция типа за праздник
> теперь можно нехило заработать
> у них там бабла немерено я уже там нормуль сделала
> короче так там при зачислении на счет идет удвоение ты немного
> играй а остальные снимай вот так и покругу гоняи их как я))
> ...


По поводу интернет казино... приходило такое письмо со ссылкой на интернет казино текст примерно такой "Серега я нашел способ как ломануть это казино, скачаешь с моего сайта прогу установи и настрой ее так как написано в инструкции! Все дело в том что они дают 1000$ виртуальных денег для тренировки моя программа позволяет обмануть сервер этого онлайн казино и ты сможешь их снять не начиная играть, просто заходиш регистрируешься отправляешь деньги на свой веб кошелек и все. Не регистрируйся больше чем 2 раза в сутки так как могут застукать, а не хотелось бы! Короче с тебя коньяк и сауна с девками! Отстучишь по аське!"
Как и следовало ожидать Васю Пупкина прошедшиму по ссылке скачать чудо прогу, ждал троян!

----------


## trommo

> Скорее, на пиво с семечками.


Не скажите. Один мой старый знакомый (неглупый вроде человек - физик-ядерщик по профессии, на ускорителе работает) недавно чуть не начал проверять эти "чудо-кошельки". Почему-то он был уверен, что до каких-то пороговых сумм все описанное в письмах-завлекаловках срабатывает. Если б я его не отговорил от экспериментов, он бы уже попрощался с несколькими десятками wmz....

----------


## Dimonchichek

Это не "волшебный кошелек" и не hyip-пирамида!
Это коллектив из 2 человек работающих на Бирже.
Они принимают в доверительное управление средства клиентов на неделю.
И через неделю возвращают с процентами.
Существует 2 варианта передачи денег в доверительное управление:
1. под стабильный процент (6% в день!!!)
2. под 50% от вырученного оборота с Вашей суммы (с риском, зато многократно увеличивается доход: в 2-5 раз, но в любом случае деньги не потеряете, как минимум-деньги без процентов вернутся к назад)
Я использую второй вариант, итог:
За последние 3 месяца минимальная сумма возврата составила 109WMZ (из 100 вложенных), а максимальная - 529 WMZ!!! из 100 вложенных.
Деньги поступают в субботу.

Принимают от 5 WMZ!!! до 100WMZ.

Вот их WMZ: Z5351101*****
В примечании указать:
1. Вариант 1 (или 2)
2. (Ваш почтовый ящик)
3. Пригласил Z8402048*****

в течении 8 часов получите письмо с их реальным!!! почтовым ящиком
Там будет изложена ихняя партнерка.

PS. За 5 месяцев 10 дней мой доход составил 8935$, чего и Вам желаю.
Если пошлете без примечания,в конце недели просто получите свои деньги назад,
посылать меньше минимума не пробовал.

----------


## RiC

> Это не "волшебный кошелек" и не hyip-пирамида!
> Это коллектив из 2 человек работающих на Бирже.


А вот их биржевая деятельность...



> Вот провереный кошелек 
> Z5351101***** приходит в 2 раза больше бабок 
> p.s. Только не шлите больше 10$,если больше не вернет там ограничитель стоит, знаю потому что сам попался! Не будте жадными, не кидайте большие деньги и ищите только свежие сообщения.
> Удачи.

----------


## senyak

Ага, уже выслал :Cheesy:

----------


## NRA

Например, обычная лично-домашняя мобилка.
Впервые за 2 года мне позвонили из-за границы и теперь каждую неделю-две приходит "спам" от оператора. Звонил в службу поддержки, а девушка с голосом "секс по телефону" так мило объясняет 


> нам очень жаль, но это НЕ реклама, а полезные для Вас объявления, они рассылаются автоматически..."


Рай для спаммеров или это теперь такая типа "свобода слова"? Да, коннект - грозная штука.
Вот недавно снова пришло очередное чудо-месыдж (оператора не называю. но дух сообщения сохраняю):


> Внимание АКЦИЯ!!! БЕСПЛАТНО!!! звони на другие мобильные операторы и получай бонусы!!! За каждый входящий звонок - тоже бонусы!


А чуть ниже мелким шрифтом (на Самсунге - очень мелко)



> ??.00 рублей в месяц (без НПФ)


Это на кого расчитано? А так часто - это чтобы я случайно не забыл? Самое прикольное что "рекламу" в ммс выключит, так теперь смс-ками валят...
_________________________________________
Что уж тогда о "бесплатном" Инете говорить...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

NRA не вижу особых проблем! Сейчас практически любой более менее свежий телефон содержит в себе такие функции, как черные и белые списки. Добовление в которые и регламентируют прием смс,ммс! Поместили в черный список и больше вас этот абонет не потревожит!

----------


## priv8v

NRA, а почему не назовете оператора?.. что в этом такого???
Я, к примеру, пользуюсь услугами 2-х операторов мобильной связи, в зависимости от моего географического положения - или теле2 или Билайн. Ничего подобного за ними замечено не было - если и шлют смс-ки, то только извещая о своих акциях, об улучшении связи в ряде районов и т.д
 :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

можно название оператора в ЛС?..  :Smiley: 
я не считаю Вас злостным конкурентом какого-либо ОПСОСа  :Smiley: 

для меня тема спама никогда еще не была актуальной, я напирал на другие области, если не сложно, то приведите еще какой-нибудь пример помимо мобилки, а то я не могу припомнить из своей жизни подобные примеры  :Sad:

----------


## priv8v

у меня нету универсального почтового ящика. 
каждый домен регается на отдельный ящик. при реге на форумах например - тоже отдельный ящик. при заполнении где-то каких-то данных - еще один... 

есть ящик, который я использую для переписок с людьми - туда приходит спам, но 5 спамовых писем в день мне удалять не сложно - я на них не обращаю внимания :Smiley: 

спасибо за примеры.
оказывается, что я с подобным сталкивался, но как-то не обращал просто на это внимание и не воспринимал как спам - просто мимо глаз и ушей пропускаю и все.  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

NRA, а всетки назовите ОПСОСа, просто интересно кто из них грешит рассылкой спама. Мне вот  честно сказать за 13 лет общения  с сотовыми сетями, спам приходил всего несколько раз. После добавления в черные списки спама больше нет.

----------


## NRA

*Jolly Rojer*, вся изюминка как раз в том что мне (как абоненту) сначала нужно доказать что их сообщения "спам" (=мусор), а не честная, хотя и часто повторяющаяся реклама/информация с благими (полезными для меня) намерениями. Я уже проконсультировался в нашем юротделе - можете и Вы попробовать. Наш завотделением так и сказал:



> да no problem, но сперва защити от "спама" хотя бы свой (реальный) почтовый ящик, потом приходи - поговорим. А пока ты не можешь называть такие сообщения "спамом" и тем более обвинять Компанию - это твое личное субъективное мнение и если что - подсудное дело


Короче, мне нужно самому доказать что их реклама мне не нужна, оценить ущерб (тоже зафиксированый документально) и показать как бы я хотел чтобы это было.

Так что лично я считаю что Инет это полигон для развития как новаторских и полезных, так и грязных технологий, которые "выходят" с Инета со своими нюансами.
The Problem#1: How to ignore it? Да, игнор - это превентивный вариант, но это не значит что Вам не присылают "мусор".
______________________
В Инете есть *[email protected]*, а в реальной жизни ...

----------


## [quote]

Запрос на баланс. Ответы:
Билайн - баланс **,** р. Игры мелодии картинки для телефона! Звони 0605.
МТС - баланс **,**. Выиграй 50 000 р. и др. призы! Шли ОК на 8400! СМС 6,77 р.

И как включить в черный списк номер mts-info, если номер не показывает, а только надпись когда всякий спам шлют. А кода хочу отключить услугу рассылку СМС с сайта МТС, система временно недоступна. А операторша грит вручную не могу, токо через ваш личный кабинет.
А ешо у МТС есть номер 3000 для бесплатны ММС. Кажды день в 11.00 там чуток погоды, новостей, гороскопа, анекдот и огромны рекламныи картинки и сцылки. Чтоб отключить ходил к ним в сервисцентр специально. Искали трое дрессированых консультантов минут 40 по свому сайту, звонили кудато пока нашли. Да ешо недовольны были что ето же бесплатно для удобства клиентов рассылка.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pump

> Запрос на баланс. Ответы:
> Билайн - баланс **,** р. Игры мелодии картинки для телефона! Звони 0605.
> МТС - баланс **,**. Выиграй 50 000 р. и др. призы! Шли ОК на 8400! СМС 6,77 р.
> 
> И как включить в черный списк номер mts-info, если номер не показывает, а только надпись когда всякий спам шлют. А кода хочу отключить услугу рассылку СМС с сайта МТС, система временно недоступна. А операторша грит вручную не могу, токо через ваш личный кабинет.


На сайте mts есть инетернет-помощник. Подключаешься к нему (по правилам указанным там же). Входишь там в свой кабинет и... делаешь что хочешь... можно отключать услуги можно подключать... там же можно отключить "получение сообщений от мтс-инфо"

----------


## Jolly Rojer

NRA во всяком случае есть закон о рекламе ст. 18 пункт1  где написано черным по белому!

*1. Распространение рекламы по сетям электросвязи, в том числе посредством использования телефонной, факсимильной, подвижной радиотелефонной связи, допускается только при условии предварительного согласия абонента или адресата на получение рекламы. При этом реклама признается распространенной без предварительного согласия абонента или адресата, если рекламораспространитель не докажет, что такое согласие было получено. Рекламораспространитель обязан немедленно прекратить распространение рекламы в адрес лица, обратившегося к нему с таким требованием.*

http://www.consultant.ru/popular/advert/26_2.html#p237

----------


## NRA

*Jolly Rojer*, Вы знаете разницу между "рекламой" и "объявлением"?



> *Спам* – не заказаные предварительно Потребителем электронные сообщения, которые либо являются массовыми, либо не содержат достоверной информации о названии и реквизитах Отправителя, или дальнейшее получение которых нельзя предотвратить путём информирования Заказчика или Отправителя. Рассылка массовых SMS/MMS-сообщений разрешена при условии предварительного согласия Абонента, которая *считается полученной в момент активации SIM-карты в сети Оператора*.


Повторюсь: я считаю что Инет - это инкубатор (полигон) разработки таких технологий, на которые не найдётся однозначного ответа "реальной" законодательной (и не только) базы.

Мобильная связь - была лишь как один из примеров, и даже если операторы начнут активнее использовать "двигатель прогресса" у Вас по Закону будет право либо читать, либо нет. Право на свободу слова и право на свободный доступ к информации. А вдруг Вы пропустите очередную Акцию-Розыгрыш-Годовщину?
____________________________



> На сайте mts есть инетернет-помощник


Очень хорошо, но:
1) по умолчанию "реклама" включена (может они на кликах зарабатывают?)
2) не у всех операторов и абонентов есть такая возможность
____________________________
P.S. Я сделал так, как мне посоветовал наш завотделением - поменял настройки sms-центра и отключил GPRS/EDGE. Дельный совет человека, который ценит своё время и нервы  :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

NRA разницу между рекламой и объявлениями я прекрасно знаю. Не совсем понял, что Вы мне пытались доказать, да и в принципе не важно. Важно то хотите ли вы читать эти сообщения или нет. Я например не хочу читать сообщения которые мне  не нужны, у меня включены фильтры и ни кто мне не надоедает. Вы же чтото мудрите GPRS/EDGE. Хотя смысла особого я в этом лично не вижу (если конечно вы хотите глубоко разобратся с данными технологиями тогда это похвально). Что касается интернета Вы конечно правы. Да интернет это полигон, но опять таки если вы хотите то учавствуете в испытаниях на этом полигоне. Если нет то не проще ли вообше отключить сетевое оборудование и не подходить к компьютеру вообще, а так же для кучи подарить кому нибудь свой телефон.
NRA мы отклонились от темы, а тема у нас  "Как обмануть лохотронщиков"

----------

